

User's Are Not Happy with New Facebook Changes - joeyj01
http://articles.cnn.com/2011-09-21/tech/tech_social-media_facebook-changes-react_1_facebook-top-stories-users?_s=PM:TECH

======
getonit
Every change Facebook has ever made has been met with wailing and gnashing of
teeth, which blows over so quickly that it's usually a source of amusement for
those who like the change.

